# New Micro In Red Hill?



## sosman (7/5/05)

Apparently a new micro has opened up down in Red Hill somewhere. I haven't been there but my brother lives down that way and mentioned it.

Has anyone checked it out?


----------



## sam (7/5/05)

Yeah, its pretty cool. They grow their own hops and use them in their beers, which is nice. Check out their website:

http://www.redhillbrewery.com.au

Looking forward to checking it out myself.


----------



## redhillbrewery (10/5/05)

Hi all,
just stumbled across this site/post... 

Thought I'd say hello, I'm the brewer at Red Hill Brewery, we just opened about 3 weeks ago, and are having a great time and loving the feedback.

We are open from Thursday to Sunday 11am to 5pm and are at 88 Shoreham Rd Red hill south. Feel free to drop in we have 3 beers on tap:

A golden ale, a german style weizen (wheat) and a Scotch Ale.

Our menu is Northern European including Great Ploughmans, Scotch Ale pie and Weisswurst Sausage.

We only use our own hops, and we grow Hallertau, Tettnang, Goldings and Willamette.

Feel free to drop in for a beer, or lunch and say hello.

Dave Golding
PH 03 5989 2959
www.redhillbrewery.com.au


----------



## big d (10/5/05)

good onya dave.unfortunately your on the wrong side of oz for me to visit.love the pic of your brewery.it would fit perfectly into my shed.  
outa curiosity what is a unit like that worth.

cheers
big d


----------



## big d (10/5/05)

and who got the blame for not measuring the height of the mash tun.i see you had to alter the entrance to that nice shed to get it in.


----------



## Gough (10/5/05)

Good luck with it all Dave. Looks like a top setup, especially growing all your own hops!

Shawn.


----------



## RobW (10/5/05)

If you're called Dave Golding you really have to grow your own hops I reckon  
Hope to catch up sometime down the line.


----------



## Fish (7/6/05)

Anyone been to Red Hill Brewery yet / tried their beers?

Thinking of dropping in for lunch over the long weekend.

Fish


----------



## TidalPete (7/6/05)

On checking the latest threads I got excited & was about to plan a trip to Brissie to check out the new micro at Red Hill h34r: h34r: 
It sounds worth a look, but it's the wrong Red Hill & a long way away.


----------



## Beer Krout (14/6/05)

We have plans to check them out soon, hopefully in the next month or so.
Will return here with tasting notes, when this transpires.


----------



## Fish (14/6/05)

Had lunch there over the long weekend.

3 beers available (Pale Ale, Wheat and Scotch Ale) - all very nice, althought the Scotch Ale not really to my taste.

Very well setup with good chance to view the brewery itself.

My only negative comment being the food was pricey - however in that part of the world it is to be expected.

Fish


----------

